# My Motorhome



## wolfer (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally I think the best place to be is in the desert if you have a source of water and food. Away from the gangs and urban areas. I have been preparing my motorhome to do just that. You can buy a good sized motorhome for not much more than you can buy individual parts to make a bug out shelter. Mine has a generator, a 25 gallon propane tank and I added an option to use portable bottles as well. I have two solar panels on the roof. I have two battery banks one for the chassis and one for the house. I am using 4 agm batteries for house batteries. I also have a 2,000 watt inverter that doubles as a battery charger that when the generator is running charges the batteries while I am using it for other reasons. I have installed led lights thruought the coach. I have a basement under the floorboards that are open from one side to the other. There still is more ground clearance than a normal car and as much clearance as some 4 wheel drive trucks. It uses 22" tires. It is equiped with a referigerator and propane stove. Has a 100 gallon fuel tank a 50 gallon black water tank a 50 gallon gray water tank. a toilet and kitchen and bath facilities including a large shower. I have installed low water use faucets. I have a cb radio that has sideband capabilities. I can boondock for a week or longer without dumping or refilling my water supply. I can move where ever and whenever I wish. my motorhome is older and does not have electronic ignition and has a b series cummins diesel. The only thing I am not sure about is the 6 speed allison push button transmission. other than that is I think emt proof. I feel it is the ultimate bug out vehicle. I also pull an 18' flatbed car hauler I can pull my car on it or I can use it for what ever I need to haul. I have a large metal box to carry most of the tools I need. You can find comparable equipped vehicles in gas or diesel nowdays from 3 or 4,000 dollars to less than 25,000. Something from the 70's to the mid 90's are usually non electronic ignition. You can find them cheaper than putting all the components together yourself. Then build it to suit your needs even paint it camo if you wish. My home on wheels.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha Ha... I paid $500 for the one I just bought. Living off the grid and all now and having to haul my water in, I have learned that for drinking only, the dogs and I can go nearly 2 weeks on 12 gallons of water. So if you had to rough it and not cook lots of pasta and coffee, you can go a month. You will need a shower after though... LOL


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I love the idea of a motor home. Just clean out the gray and black water tanks (in SHTF I really don't care about leaving dirty water on a roadside somewhere) and you have an additional 100 gal water supply. Plus any stream you pass over is a refill spot with your pump and filter. The only problem is fuel but at least you can live in it if you run outta gas somewhere. Nope, I'm lookin for 1 also. Also fun for vacations before apocalypse!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess I'm not the only one with that desert plan! Parked by a water supply you can live a long time in the motor home. The deserts often have spots with permanent water (including windmills in the middle of nowhere). Many times areas with water also have trees to offer concealment(and firewood). I have many many spots picked out.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

This post actually made me feel much better. We live in a semi with large sleeper....has everything that a motor home has. Sometimes I get really stressed that we don't have a BOL yet by then other times think maybe we are almost better off. We always have everything with us!  hopefully can get to extra preps in our storage unit. Only issue is our semi is 2011 so not EMP impervious.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a little popup camper so the misses will camp with me. Might come in handy in a bug out situation.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have converted all of my diesel engines to run on WVO, much cheaper/easier than refining biodiesel. I have never forgotten to run diesel for a few minutes to flush out the lines... yet!

I'm now looking into converting my gasoline engines into Nat Gas, it's a lot more expensive and if I make it bi-fuel also, it will burn Nat Gas less efficiently. Infrastructure is almost nonexistent as well, even with my own gas well, I still do not have the necessary equipment for fueling.

I'm also considering another PEV(Pure Electric Vehicle) and charging the batteries with one of the Nat Gas house generators. I would still have the one, but got offered twice what I had in it...

:dunno:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I have converted all of my diesel engines to run on WVO, much cheaper/easier than refining biodiesel. I have never forgotten to run diesel for a few minutes to flush out the lines... yet!
> 
> I'm now looking into converting my gasoline engines into Nat Gas, it's a lot more expensive and if I make it bi-fuel also, it will burn Nat Gas less efficiently. Infrastructure is almost nonexistent as well, even with my own gas well, I still do not have the necessary equipment for fueling.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the conversions?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Do you have a link to the conversions?


the kits are very cheap and can be installed with a minimum of mechanical knowledge, IMHO

http://www.greasecar.com/


----------

